# Doing Business in Acapulco



## jhutson52 (Jul 25, 2015)

I am new to this forum So If I make a mistake please correct me. Im American and Live in San Miguel but am interested in opening a tourist business in Acapulco. !. is there an active expat of americans and canadians and does Acapulco have a english chamber of commerce. Any other connections advice or comments on business climate would be welcome. Thanks in Advance


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

What kind of business are you thinking about?
Why not doing it in San Miguel? Do you like it so much in Acapulco?


----------



## jhutson52 (Jul 25, 2015)

It is a water based business which need beach goers( Mexican families are perfect) not necessaraly foreign visitors. Mexico city tourist are perfect. Further up the coast would be good also but I know a few people there. I would love to do it in San Miguel not wild about Acapulco but the presa is considered polluted. There is potential for a more land based ventured but I cant persue everything at one time. Do you own a business in Acapulco. What do you do?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not exactly a welcoming place. 

15 dead yesterday in Guerrero violence
Yesterday was a bad day for violence in Guerrero, and particularly Acapulco where eight people were assassinated, including four women. 

May have to pay the bad guys to be in business. Manzanillo or Mazatlan are a little more civilized


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Not exactly a welcoming place.
> 
> 15 dead yesterday in Guerrero violence
> Yesterday was a bad day for violence in Guerrero, and particularly Acapulco where eight people were assassinated, including four women.
> ...


According to the article, the people killed were local "farmers", not expats looking to start a business. I wonder how many foreigners not involved in the drug trade have been killed lately in Acapulco.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> According to the article, the people killed were local "farmers", not expats looking to start a business. I wonder how many foreigners not involved in the drug trade have been killed lately in Acapulco.


I agree, unless the expats are running a business which becomes profitable. Then the extortionists show up, and if the expat businessman doesn't want to play by their rules, they could become one of those stats. Many businesses have just learned to include this "tax" as part of the cost of doing business in some areas.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> I agree, unless the expats are running a business which becomes profitable. Then the extortionists show up, and if the expat businessman doesn't want to play by their rules, they could become one of those stats. Many businesses have just learned to include this "tax" as part of the cost of doing business in some areas.


Disclaimer: I'm basing my comments on knowledge from Mexican friends' experiences, not expat business owners. I don't actually know any expat businesspeople personally. I'm not convinced the extortionists will overlook a business just because the owner is a foreigner, but then I don't know any extortionists personally, either. (I hope!  )


----------



## jhutson52 (Jul 25, 2015)

I think you are all correct. Thanks for the comments. I might want to move up the coast. But what a shame what a great place. I have no problem paying someone off especially if they keep the other bad guys away. Going to meet with some local friends there and make a decision. Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

jhutson52 said:


> I have no problem paying someone off especially if they keep the other bad guys away.



Sounds like you do not mind dancing with the devil, LOL


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Acapulco No Longer Crown Jewel*

Acapulco No Longer Crown Jewel of Mexican Tourism
Ominous Acapulco: No longer a Crown Jewel of Mexican Tourism


----------



## jhutson52 (Jul 25, 2015)

So my connection in Acapulco confirmed That all beaches in the Acapulco area are controlled by Mafias. So I will scratch that city off my list. How is the Puerta Vallarta area? Any Suggestions?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Acapulco and the whole state of Guerrero are considering in the "hot zone" of Mexico. You can find a lot of info about that on the web.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why not Cancun?
2nd most visited beach in Mexico filled with foreigners and national tourists, very expensive


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A ****** in Manzanillo had a nice little shop selling Weber grills of all kinds until the mordida guys showed up. Tried running the business out of his house for awhile and eventually left Mexico.

I just meant that if any type of crime is common there's a better chance you'd be extorted


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Acapulco is a baaaaad place. Stay away. I've been here 17 years and the only problem I have had is with a carpenter who stiffed me for about 1500 pesos. The bad publicity is way overblown.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> Acapulco is a baaaaad place. Stay away. I've been here 17 years and the only problem I have had is with a carpenter who stiffed me for about 1500 pesos. The bad publicity is way overblown.


Shame on that carpenter! But, seriously, have you ever tried to run a business there that would attract the attention of the mordida guys?


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Shame on that carpenter! But, seriously, have you ever tried to run a business there that would attract the attention of the mordida guys?


No I have not tried that. I came here to live because I could do so without working. I get the feeling that many folks from the almighty USA think that work defines them and can't handle just enjoying life for a while without it. Personally, I have no problem just screwing off all day.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> No I have not tried that. I came here to live because I could do so without working. I get the feeling that many folks from the almighty USA think that work defines them and can't handle just enjoying life for a while without it. Personally, I have no problem just screwing off all day.


That's very nice for you, but that was not the point of my question. Since you have never tried to operate a business in Acapulco, you have no idea of the problems the local narco-mafias create for those who do want to run a business there, which is why the OP created this thread. Not everyone who moves to Mexico is of retirement age or has some sort of independent income, as you seem to have.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> That's very nice for you, but that was not the point of my question. Since you have never tried to operate a business in Acapulco, you have no idea of the problems the local narco-mafias create for those who do want to run a business there, which is why the OP created this thread. Not everyone who moves to Mexico is of retirement age or has some sort of independent income, as you seem to have.



Anyone that is in Mexico any length of time and knows hotel, restaurant, shop owners and even street vendors knows how it works, you either pay, quit the business or get fire bombed.
A restaurant owner/ friend told me about the day he was approached buy the gang 
boss ( that he grew up with, by the way) to pay every week and he said no, he does have 5 grown sons and keeps a shotgun and a 45 under the bar these days.....
Another restaurant refused and one night it burnt down mysteriously ....
So you do not have to own or operate a business to understand how the business owners have to cope with extortion in their daily lives..............


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Anyone that is in Mexico any length of time and knows hotel, restaurant, shop owners and even street vendors knows how it works, you either pay, quit the business or get fire bombed.
> ....
> So you do not have to own or operate a business to understand how the business owners have to cope with extortion in their daily lives..............


And it's certainly not just in Acapulco. I know of cases (friends) whose businesses have been extorted in Edo. Mexico and Veracruz. I do think there are places in Mexico that are safer than others in terms of establishing a business, which is why it's important to talk to someone local who actually has an idea what the environment's like for businesses. For instance, in Tepoztlan I don't think the majority of the businesses are targets for extortion, although I've heard rumours there might be some of this activity happening. It's not exactly something people are going around discussing openly.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This happens in the largest city to the smallest village, I may have related this eye witness account before but here goes.
I was in my local Telcel repair shop while my phone was being worked on,I saw a young lady across the street with an ice chest selling fresh shrimp, I then noticed a young man across the street and when she sold some shrimp he would write something in a notebook. When my phone was ready I asked the repairman what was going on and he shrugged his shoulders and said the BITE! 
This is in a town of 4000..........que lastima


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> This happens in the largest city to the smallest village, I may have related this eye witness account before but here goes.
> I was in my local Telcel repair shop while my phone was being worked on,I saw a young lady across the street with an ice chest selling fresh shrimp, I then noticed a young man across the street and when she sold some shrimp he would write something in a notebook. When my phone was ready I asked the repairman what was going on and he shrugged his shoulders and said the BITE!
> This is in a town of 4000..........que lastima


Que lastima, indeed. I know of a case in Guatemala - a widow and her daughter, quite poor, getting by selling hand-made tortillas. There was a medical emergency, they couldn't make the "payments" to the local _mafiosos_. The daughter was killed in reprisal, so everyone else in the barrio would know these guys weren't messing around or accepting "excuses". I could give many, many more examples, but I won't. 

I figure it's got to end somewhere, somehow, but I don't know how or when. Breaks my heart...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

diablita said:


> Acapulco is a baaaaad place. Stay away. I've been here 17 years and the only problem I have had is with a carpenter who stiffed me for about 1500 pesos. The bad publicity is way overblown.


In that case, why don't you contact the media and tell them how crazy they must be by publishing and spreading about how dangerous it is in Acapulco and Guerrero in general, you may as well tell them about the carpenter to show the world how wrong we are.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> This happens in the largest city to the smallest village, I may have related this eye witness account before but here goes.
> I was in my local Telcel repair shop while my phone was being worked on,I saw a young lady across the street with an ice chest selling fresh shrimp, I then noticed a young man across the street and when she sold some shrimp he would write something in a notebook. When my phone was ready I asked the repairman what was going on and he shrugged his shoulders and said the BITE!
> This is in a town of 4000..........que lastima


While true (I had a friend killed by a drug gang in Culiacan. He owned a restaurant, and refused to pay), it is very naive to imply that this occurs only in Mexico, or in non first world countries.

I lived in NYC, and it was very common there and not only Italian types. I saw it in Washington DC area. I was in business with a Chinese acupuncture doctor. When the doctor expanded her business and was pulling in people, two guys in their 20s showed up in silk suits, demanding money. They ignored me, an obviously unimportant white person, and jived and danced in front of me before the doctor.

It's not only immigrants to the U.S. who try and shake down businesses. I'm from the Northeast, and we've had countless Massachusetts, Rhode Island and Connecticut governors, mayors, police chiefs and other "public" officials frog-marched in handcuffs off to jail for various strong-amred crimes, which often include colluding with organized crime to stifle competition and crush those who refuse to pay.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a friend in a very small city south of the city of Veracruz. She made trips to the border to buy clothes in large bundles from a warehouse. These she sold from a sidewalk stand and was doing a good business when two young men approached and demanded she pay them. She packed up and began selling to her regular customers from her house. This time she answered the door and a policeman asked if she was selling from her home. He advised her to pay for protection. She closed her business.

Now she makes cakes for special occasions and does all business over the phone. She delivers to offices and private homes secretly.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

sunnyvmx said:


> I had a friend in a very small city south of the city of Veracruz. She made trips to the border to buy clothes in large bundles from a warehouse. These she sold from a sidewalk stand and was doing a good business when two young men approached and demanded she pay them. She packed up and began selling to her regular customers from her house. This time she answered the door and a policeman asked if she was selling from her home. He advised her to pay for protection. She closed her business.
> 
> Now she makes cakes for special occasions and does all business over the phone. She delivers to offices and private homes secretly.


This illustrates two sides of the coin: 
1. How hard-working and creative most Mexicans are (in my experience), ingeniously re-inventing themselves as they try to create a decent life for themselves and their families.
2. The criminal minority, who want to get rich through intimidation of the hard-working majority.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> In that case, why don't you contact the media and tell them how crazy they must be by publishing and spreading about how dangerous it is in Acapulco and Guerrero in general, you may as well tell them about the carpenter to show the world how wrong we are.


I'll go back to keeping my thoughts to myself.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

sunnyvmx said:


> I had a friend in a very small city south of the city of Veracruz. She made trips to the border to buy clothes in large bundles from a warehouse. These she sold from a sidewalk stand and was doing a good business when two young men approached and demanded she pay them. She packed up and began selling to her regular customers from her house. This time she answered the door and a policeman asked if she was selling from her home. He advised her to pay for protection. She closed her business.
> 
> Now she makes cakes for special occasions and does all business over the phone. She delivers to offices and private homes secretly.


In both cases she was doing illegal business, she was not paying taxes, not registered, anything.
Not saying that would avoid the extortions, but she was illegall too


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> In both cases she was doing illegal business, she was not paying taxes, not registered, anything.
> Not saying that would avoid the extortions, but she was illegall too


You don't know her businesses were illegal. Maybe she had a license to import the used clothes from the States and sell them here. How do you know she didn't pay taxes on the cakes she made and sold?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

GARYJ65 said:


> In both cases she was doing illegal business, she was not paying taxes, not registered, anything.
> Not saying that would avoid the extortions, but she was illegall too


She's also lucky she didn't get caught crossing the border with bundles of used clothes. Highly illegal


While it s possible to get an Import permit for used clothes ...... 95% on the time there is no permit. It would require an import broker which small businesses can't afford of have time for


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> You don't know her businesses were illegal. Maybe she had a license to import the used clothes from the States and sell them here. How do you know she didn't pay taxes on the cakes she made and sold?


I bet she was not paying taxes, anyone takes the bet?
Besides, it is illegal to sell used imported clothes in Mexico


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I bet she was not paying taxes, anyone takes the bet?
> Besides, it is illegal to sell used imported clothes in Mexico


Every Tuesday morning a few blocks from where I live, a large number of tianguis set up tables and sell clothing both new and used. I don't know anything about the legality of it, but they are pretty open about it. There are probably 100 stands. That is where I buy most of my clothes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I bet she was not paying taxes, anyone takes the bet?
> Besides, it is illegal to sell used imported clothes in Mexico


I have read that it's possible to get a license to import used clothes into Mexico. Otherwise, all the tianguis all over the country that sell used clothes from the States are in flagrant violation of the law.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I have read that it's possible to get a license to import used clothes into Mexico. Otherwise, all the tianguis all over the country that sell used clothes from the States are in flagrant violation of the law.


So is it illegal to buy them or just to sell them. Do I have to worry about the law coming into my house and confiscating all my socks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> So is it illegal to buy them or just to sell them. Do I have to worry about the law coming into my house and confiscating all my socks.


Your socks and your underwear too!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

It is illegal to sell and to buy, it does not matter if everyone does it
That woman is running an illegal business


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

The clothes were not used. Stores in the U.S. sell apparel that doesn't sell to a warehouse where it's bundled and then sold. Each bundle contains new clothes with quite often brand names. The bundles were brought back on a bus from the border and duty was paid. She had a permit for her stall on the sidewalk so I imagine she paid taxes, but probably not for the cake business.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnyvmx said:


> The clothes were not used. Stores in the U.S. sell apparel that doesn't sell to a warehouse where it's bundled and then sold. Each bundle contains new clothes with quite often brand names. The bundles were brought back on a bus from the border and duty was paid. She had a permit for her stall on the sidewalk so I imagine she paid taxes, but probably not for the cake business.


I think the situation is the same at the tianguis where I buy clothes. The clothes arrive in bundles. I have never asked for a factura so I don't know if they are paying taxes.


----------



## jhutson52 (Jul 25, 2015)

thanks for the comments. Mexico is a great place. Yes it would be nice to never have to work or worry about money. I do have some income but still need to supplement it without going back to US. I am confident there are many nice places. looking more up the coast toward Puerto Vallarta area. It would be a help if anyone knows business owneres willing to share their experience in those areas. I live in San Miguel and would start a business here very confident about safety etc. But my business model does not fit here I need water. So I need contacts please.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

This forum doesn't like us expats in Acapulco very much and just plan Acapulco itself, it is a wonderful place IMP

but Donald Trump just paid 140 million dollars for a hotel here in Acapulco July 2015

He thinks the place is ok to setup shop, maybe consider again ......

Donald Trump compra hotel en Acapulco


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SirRon said:


> This forum doesn't like us expats in Acapulco very much and just plan Acapulco itself, it is a wonderful place IMP…


The f*orum* doesn't have opinions about anything (except items mentioned on the rules page). You apparently have gotten the impression that some *members* of the forum don't like Acapulco much. 

I haven't been to Acapulco, but I have been to lots of other places including some with worse reputations than Acapulco for violence, and I haven't found any place I didn't like yet.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> The f*orum* doesn't have opinions about anything (except items mentioned on the rules page). You apparently have gotten the impression that some *members* of the forum don't like Acapulco much.


I've had that impression for quite sometime.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

SirRon and diablita, if you like living in Acapulco, why should you care if some forum members don't like the place? I like living in Mexico City, and I am sure that there are forum members who can't understand why I can stand living in such a big crazy city. It all comes down to the popular saying, "To each his own". I wonder how to say this in Spanish.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I think if Acapulco were such a "dangerous" place there would not be so many tourists going there. I consider the Tijuana area just as dangerous and many expats live there. It's all a matter of being area of your surroundings.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It sure is in a beautiful bay, I love the costa chica and grande as well. I do not know Acapulco the city but I would think it has a lot of pluses. The negative for me would be the climate otherwise it is in a beautiful location.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

mes1952 said:


> I think if Acapulco were such a "dangerous" place there would not be so many tourists going there. I consider the Tijuana area just as dangerous and many expats live there. It's all a matter of being area of your surroundings.



It seems to that if you were to go on a search engine like Google and typed in something like: most dangerous cities in the world" you would see many articles from many news sources that have lists of these cities and their per capita murder rates. These list do not count war torn cities...
You will see that over the last few years Acapulco makes the top 4 every year since 2012.
2012= #4
2013= #2
2014= #3
2015= #2

As a comparison Tijuana is around #45 to #47 with 29.90 murders per 100,000 and Acapulco has 113 murders per 100,000...

To me a dangerous place is a dangerous place and it does not matter if the victim is a drug dealer or a tourist in the wrong place at the wrong time,a life is a life....................


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> It all comes down to the popular saying, "To each his own". I wonder how to say this in Spanish.


A sort of formal way would be:

_Cada quién su gusto_

or a little more hip:

_Cada quién su onda_.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Cristobal said:


> A sort of formal way would be:
> 
> _Cada quién su gusto_
> 
> ...


Thanks, Cristóbal. I've also heard "Cada loco con su tema"-


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> SirRon and diablita, if you like living in Acapulco, why should you care if some forum members don't like the place? I like living in Mexico City, and I am sure that there are forum members who can't understand why I can stand living in such a big crazy city. It all comes down to the popular saying, "To each his own". I wonder how to say this in Spanish.


We usually say "Cada quien..."


----------

